# Integrity of the USPS Questioned - Word to the Wise



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Unfortunately, a considerably growing number of postal service employees are abusing the public's trust. During Fiscal Year 2009, OIG mail theft investigations resulted in 446 arrests and 826 administrative actions. The American public expects to receive their letters and parcels on time and intact. Citizens have an expectation that their mail will not be stolen, rifled, read or obstructed while in the possession of the employees of the US Postal Service. Thieves, if ever caught are sentenced incongruously light: a drug offense will keep an offender behind bars longer than mail and identity theft. The federal statute allows a 5-year sentence, but that is rarely handed down. After my mail got stolen more than 10 times in less than 2 years, I simply choose to avoid using USPS at any cost, and prefer Fedex/UPS especially when mailing something to the Southern part of the country. Does anyone have a similar experience with the USPS? The most entertaing fact is, since the USPS is a government agency, they cannot be sued in any court but federal. And they know that no one would pay thousands of dollars on a federal lawsuit over some lost items worth less than the lawsuit. It's very frustrating to see how our tax dollars are being abused by that agency. Don't be surprised if they call you a liar, when you don't receive something they marked as delivered. I feel very sorry for anyone who's been betrayed by the USPS.










OIG USPS


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Is it just the blondes in short skirts that are doing it?

While there's corruption everywhere, I still find USPS to be the most reliable carrier when it comes to packages. UPS, FedEx and DHL (and especially AirborneExpress before them) have all lost more of my packages than USPS. Of course I didn't choose them; the retailers did. All undercut USPS, and IMO cut corners to do it. I know there can be some unsavory employees for the postal service, but the same is true of the other carriers. I'll still carry on with USPS.

By the way, if an item is marked as delivered (signed for), and it's not you, it may very well be a neighbor who's intercepting your goods.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Taken Aback said:


> Is it just the blondes in short skirts that are doing it?


I hope so 



Taken Aback said:


> While there's corruption everywhere, I still find USPS to be the most reliable carrier when it comes to packages. UPS, FedEx and DHL (and especially AirborneExpress before them) have all lost more of my packages than USPS. Of course I didn't choose them; the retailers did. All undercut USPS, and IMO cut corners to do it. I know there can be some unsavory employees for the postal service, but the same is true of the other carriers. I'll still carry on with USPS.
> 
> By the way, if an item is marked as delivered (signed for), and it's not you, it may very well be a neighbor who's intercepting your goods.


I'm just saying be careful. USPS are also known to steal Christmas gifts. A very common scenario is emerging recently: the recipient will receive the package you sent either empty and taped, or with missing items. Most of the time it's not even a matter of packages not delivered, many people including myself have reported receiving packages different than the original ones, professionally re-taped, with the postage and tracking labels ripped off from the original packages and taped on the smaller box that you receive empty most of the time. If you have any doubt, try looking this up.


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

camorristi said:


> It's very frustrating to see how our tax dollars are being abused by that agency.


There are many problems with the monopolistic nature of the Post Office, but it does not receive tax dollars for regular mail service.

https://www.slate.com/id/1008012/


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

harvey_birdman said:


> There are many problems with the monopolistic nature of the Post Office, but it does not receive tax dollars for regular mail service.
> 
> https://www.slate.com/id/1008012/


Interesting. Apparently they're making up for the $2b deficit by stealing people's mail, which is stupid. Some letters do arrive though.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

camorristi said:


> I'm just saying be careful. USPS are also known to steal Christmas gifts. A very common scenario is emerging recently: the recipient will receive the package you sent either empty and taped, or with missing items. Most of the time it's not even a matter of packages not delivered, many people including myself have reported receiving packages different than the original ones, professionally re-taped, with the postage and tracking labels ripped off from the original packages and taped on the smaller box that you receive empty most of the time. If you have any doubt, try looking this up.


Oh, I'm certain this has happened. All I'll say is that I believe that such practices, whether by individuals or groups, are not as unchecked in the postal service compared to that of private carriers. I know those carriers have internal security measures, but postal inspectors carry _guns_.

As for the statistics you mention, I know there have been instances of violence, and carriers disposing of mail they didn't want to deliver (Newman!) and prosecution of said employees. I can't cite anything off the top of my head, but I don't believe the sentences were "light" in those cases. I would also have to believe that charges and sentence lengths would be heftier for federal employees, than private individuals committing mail fraud. Then again, carriers do have a powerful union...


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Wow,the woman in the short skirt,she's hot.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

Howard said:


> Wow,the woman in the short skirt,she's hot.


That is perverse! Besides they have a tendency to grab an AK47 and really annoying the people around them.


----------



## Kosh Naranek (Apr 24, 2008)

Interesting OP. My understanding is that USPS has about 596,000 employees. 446 arrests indicates that .07 percent of the workforce is engaged in provable pilferage. One wonders what the rate is at FedEx, UPS, or, indeed, any large organization and the degree to which USPS does or does not exceed the "norm."


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Kosh Naranek said:


> Interesting OP. My understanding is that USPS has about 596,000 employees. 446 arrests indicates that .07 percent of the workforce is engaged in provable pilferage. One wonders what the rate is at FedEx, UPS, or, indeed, any large organization and the degree to which USPS does or does not exceed the "norm."


I don't know about UPS or Fedex statistics, but I'd like to find out.


----------



## sjghr (Feb 13, 2010)

Kosh Naranek said:


> Interesting OP. My understanding is that USPS has about 596,000 employees.


The next question is, of course, how many of them actually have 'contact' with the mail that's in the system (as opposed to admin, executive roles etc).

I've had a similar experience with Royal Mail here in the UK. I never have a problem in Gloucestershire, but I've had three packages, all with much the same content, go missing in Plymouth... All three were from different people (not retailers/companies), all of whom I trust. So, the only conclusion I can have is that there is a postal worker in Plymouth who has similar tastes to me, but far fewer scruples. Three is too much of a coincidence for them to have just gone missing...

It would appear that USPS have similar customer service standards as RM when it comes to dealing with the problem though.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Country Irish said:


> That is perverse! Besides they have a tendency to grab an AK47 and really annoying the people around them.


Ok,Then it's best to just stay away from them.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Kosh Naranek said:


> Interesting OP. My understanding is that USPS has about 596,000 employees. 446 arrests indicates that .07 percent of the workforce is engaged in provable pilferage. One wonders what the rate is at FedEx, UPS, or, indeed, any large organization and the degree to which USPS does or does not exceed the "norm."


LOL. Can't say for sure but, I will tell you that, while I have never had mail or parcels delivered to me by the USPS get chewed up by a neighbors dog or get get rained on and left mouldering on the front porch for a week or so, until we came home, I cannot say that regarding packages delivered to me by UPS. If you really want to get frustrated, try processing a claim with UPS...I'm thinking it's a lot like dealing with the USPS!


----------

